# Galveston Bay (Pic Heavy)



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

We have been catching lots of trout and a few big ones each day. Drifting heavy shell with croakers and it has been fairly good. The hardest part is dealing with the heavy shell since it can be frustrating getting caught in the shell constantly but then when you start pulling up 5 pounders that frustration can go away fairly quickly. Only a few flounder and few reds here and there. Overall fishing has been good in July and it looks like it is about to get even better as we get in to August.

In July I have the 26th 27th 29th and 30th still open. Plenty of dates left in August and even 2 or 3 weekend (12th 13th & 27th) dates left also. So dont miss out and get those kiddos on the boat and catching specks before they go back to school.

If you dont know already I specilaize in kids and creating memories for them !!!

Give me a call to get hooked up

Thanks
Capt Craig
832-338-4570
galvestoninshorefishing.com


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

more pics


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Put dem on da fish Captain Mullet!

Good job.


----------

